# Oscar fish: Is this a normal behaviour?



## danielgdz (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi friends!
I have a couple of Oscar fish (Around 1 year old). I have a question about their pooping... When i feed them with pellets (Aquarium Cichild Carnivore), my oscars do poop normally, but when i feed them with tilapia phillets, *they don't poop*.. or if they do, is only like very tiny, black and slim lines. Is this a normal behaviour? Thanks so much for your help! :fish: :thumb:


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

It's normal. Pellets are dry, flesh is 90% water.


----------

